# Disappearing eggs?



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

3 times now wive seen fertilized eggs in my tank and all 3 times they disappeared. I thought the male was supposed to protect the eggs for awhile. They are eating them before i have a chance to Get them out. Im Not really sure which ones are breeding They all stay in a Group i havent noticed any actually pairing up. Should i just try them all 2 by 2 in a breeding tank till i hit on the right pair?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

once you see them spawning or come across fertilized eggs you should remove them to a 10gal tank to hatch they no longer need their parents once you see them fertilized. they don't disappear, but they will get barried usually by the male p but also could be the female. thats why i always moved the eggs the next morning. while they are still surfaced..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I think the eggs are getting eaten. All the times i have seen them the male wasnt trying to protect them or anything. The Looked to me like they were feritlised as they were Kind of a plae orangey white color and they were in Like 4 different bunches kinda close together.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Also i have never actually seen them spawn Seems like they must do it while im sleeping or at work.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds like they were fertilized :nod: thats when they should be removed. watch closly after water changes thats when they like to breed. usually within 24-48 hrs good luck


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Should i figure out which ones are breeding and then take the rest out of the tank. That way i dont disturb the breeding pair? Im getting quite excited about possibly having babies i already have Tanks ready for the fry


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I think with the room you are providing, that there should be no problems with the room/space required. i would try and set-up on one side of the tank a ideal breeding location. kinda blocked off a little bit with decors and possible a slate rock. they must have room to tango







so don't overcrowd to much. and i would keep the lights of after water changes to get them in the mood. watch for color darkening. more than two of them might get darker but only two should pair off.

i wouldn't move any till 100% guarenteed you no wich two then you could put a divider to split them up, from the rest of the pack. but like i said earlier you have lots of room with a 180gal.

 good-luck


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Well i finally got more eggs after a huge water change (60%). I just got them into the fry tank i had waiting. Im pretty sure i have everything i need to try to raise em. I found the hikari first bites at bigalsonline and i did the diy brine shrimp hatchery wich seems to be working. I really hope they hatch i got them out of the tank about 20 min after they were layed. I also know which ones are breeding now so im gonna leave them in the 180 when i move the rest to the 400.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck!







By the way, do you have pics of your 400g tank? That's so BIG!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not yet i havent been able to afford a digi cam yet i spend too much $$ on my p's the dimensions of it are 8'x4'x2'3"


----------

